
LifeLight Touch launches a smart, sun-like energizing desk lamp - kunalslab
http://www.sunlifelight.com/lifelight-touch/
======
kunalslab
I met Gary, the founder, through an outdoor fitness group in Boston. He's
continuing with the health and wellness theme with his new product, the
LifeLight Touch. He's launching it on Amazon after a successful Indiegogo
campaign. For all of us who work indoors, LifeLight Touch can make us more
energetic and productive. Happy working!

